# February hybrids



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

7lbs n a 7.5 lbs


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

somebody's been slingin' the livers....


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Been using sluggos .... Under float


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

looks like u,r one them. i,ve been tring to lose a skunk.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sluggos under a float, Imagine that!! Great job!!!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Buddies with some good fish


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave, the sluggos are awesome I appreciate you sharing those with me


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there Monday with some Sluggos Great Job


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

What part of the state? Like, GMR / LMR sort of thing, or closer to the east half of the state? I want to catch one of these dang things this year and I am based in parkersburg. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Portsmouth Ohio


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's great you're pulling them from the river already.


Gonna be a good year.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Whitemw,
Okay...what, exactly, is a sluggo?

I did a search and it shows snails as a bait, used like chicken livers.

It also shows plastic soft lures like flukes...sometimes called sluggos, which I've used in a texas rigged top water jerk bait.

Bowhunter57


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

take me to your leader


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

3" Sluggo and a White Bass


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

4 1/2 " Pearl Sluggo and a Wiper. Probably one of the top producers for me rigged with a Launcher. Colors, Pearl, Black and Alewife. Rig them on a leadhead or rig weightless and watch them smash it on top


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I never realized you could put them on a lead-head. Still produce that way? How do you handle the retrieve? Always rigged weedless and jerked them around.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

I just use it under a float (launcher) n pop it up an down.... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

My rig is a 1/8th oz lead head 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Whitemw said:


> 7lbs n a 7.5 lbs


Dave you've done messed them boys up!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guilty as Charged


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys, could I use this set up (sluggo with bobber) on a lake fishing rocky banks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes sir. Use it especially if you spot baitfish


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

